# Where to get co2 tanks tested + refill (markham/newmarket)



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys

Im in the markham area and newmarket area. I got a couple tanks I need tested and refilled. 

The closests place I found was in Missisauga that did the test. Then I have to take to another place to get it filled. 

Getting them tested seems to be the biggest challenge ATM>


----------



## Mick (Feb 10, 2017)

Camcarb does testing and refill.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Mick

ended up getting tested at a place called Certified Cylinders. Camcarb testing system was down, so they couldn't test.


----------

